# Feeling like the weather mans wife!



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Im Kinda feeling like the weathermans wife over here,, He called for 3 to 5 inches and we only got 1 

heres a pic of our 3 to 5 inches








and the weather rocks says,,,,,,,, only 1 inch so far.:crying:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lucky you. I'd kill for 3-5 right now!


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I know how you feel. The weather men (or women) here in Eastern Iowa are calling for any 5 to 10" by Saturday. We'll see....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We git 1/2 inch of ice on paved surfaces and 3 inches of snow on the grass and the roof.


----------

